# 2005 Yamaha 50HP 2 stroke?



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a 2005 Yamaha 50HP 2 stroke. Lately when I first crank it up, it runs fine at any speed, but when the motor warms up it doesnt run over an idle. 

I can crank up and leave the ramp run wide open for 10 minutes, but when I slow down and gas on it again it boggs down like the choke is on and will not run. 

I had the carb's cleaned, replaced fuel lines, filters, and replaced water pump and getting the same results.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Does the boat have a Fuel/Water Seperator in fuel line?


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

*motor problem*

PM double D and LV on here, he has a mobile marine service business and has been helpful to me in the pastp


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Garbo said:


> Does the boat have a Fuel/Water Seperator in fuel line?


*+1*

Garbo made an excellent point. You said you changed fuel filter. Was it the engine fuel filter or the in line filter? If you haven't changed your in line filter, do so. You might be sucking up water when you accelerate the boat due to the change in angle and the increased volume flow. Had that happen to me once many years ago. Switched to using filters with a see thru bowl and drain. Never had that problem again.


----------



## dabull (Oct 23, 2007)

i had the same problem and it was the choke. mechanic found that choke was sticking. cleaned/replaced and no problems ever since.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

u might have a little water in your tank. Also i have a 2007 yam 50, it has a emerg choke inside cover on left upper, only about 3/4 in down, this summer it slipped down and gave me a fit, but it really sounds like u got a good dose of water in tank, id at least pump about a quart of gas in jar to ck for water. we did that on aircraft dailey in navy. some stations can give u a half tank full of water at times good luck


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Look on the side of your middle carb and make sure, if it has this that , that the rod goes down to shut off the flow of fuel after it warms up. Had that problem with a 40 hp yama and the o ring and diaphram were bad. This seems to be a problem since they did away with butterflies chock.


----------

